# Packing and shipping a bike.



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I could probably get more responses in another forum. But I figure there's enough of us here that have shipped a bike.

I'm going to spend 3 weeks in Colorado this summer, and would like to take my bike. I live in the midwest.

I do have a place in Colorado that can receive the bike.

What's the best way to ship it out there?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

One fairly common solution is to have LBS provide used cardboard box and pack the bike for you. Arrange transport through bikeflights.com.

If it were me, and depending on where in the Midwest, I'd strongly consider a road trip.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

As for packaging a bike, I just have to say...I bought a bike from Competitive Cycles online, and when I got it I was more impressed with they"re packaging than I was the bike. Each wheels axle had plastic hub protecting it at each end, and everything else was zip-tied to a center piece of stiff cardboard, and then enclosed in a shipping box. Probably more dismantled than you'd need to do, but the zip ties kept everything securely in place on the removable center cardboard. Great idea.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

It's best if you pack it yourself. Bikeflights has a youtube video on how to pack. Overprotect. Remove wheels, rear derailleur, and handlebars and wrap in bubble wrap or pipe insulation.

Secure all small parts. I was missing some parts when I got my bike back after having a shop in Moab pack it for me. A small bolt and some geometry chips had fallen out somewhere. It's also not unusual to end up with significant holes in cardboard boxes when shipped by FedEx or UPS.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

camp10 said:


> I could probably get more responses in another forum. But I figure there's enough of us here that have shipped a bike.
> 
> I'm going to spend 3 weeks in Colorado this summer, and would like to take my bike. I live in the midwest.
> 
> ...


I've always struggled with packing a shipping my bike to riding destinations that require a flight. Rather than shipping, have you considered checking it as oversize luggage on your flight (assume you're flying)? Checking a large item like a bike is $50 each way on a flight, which less than UPS shipping. And a LOT less than 2-3 day priority shipping. If you don't have a travel case for a flight, the cost is still less if you intend to use priority shipping. The last time I shipped 2-3 day between Texas and California, it was $180 each way ($360 total). You can buy a case for less than $250. Add in flight check ($100 round trip), the cost is the same. But if you do it again, you save a lot. AND... you never lose use of your bike. It's with you the whole time!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ I've flown with a bike many times. Just about all airlines have bike specific luggage rates, usually less than general over size/weight rates and, in my experience, range from the lowest of $50 each way to $200 each way. You need to go to the airline's website and check their luggage policy to find out the specifics. I greatly prefer direct flights to minimize opportunity for f-ups, outbound being more critical than the return. After about 1/3 of the flights, I've found TSA inspection cards in my bike case indicating they examined it. They did not disrupt or damage anything. 

On one trip, the agent at check-in insisted on charging me the oversize/weight rate, which was way higher than the bike fee. I had to ask for and speak to a manger to get the correct bike fee charged.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bikeflights.com. MUCH cheaper than paying full price for UPS or whatever. check their prices.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Check the airline policy, many charge a lot for bikes now. I've gotten away with everything between free to over $100.
Free deal is much less likely nowadays, bagage fees are the airlines big money maker now!



Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ I've flown with a bike many times. Just about all airlines have bike specific luggage rates, usually less than general over size/weight rates and, in my experience, range from the lowest of $50 each way to $200 each way. You need to go to the airline's website and check their luggage policy to find out the specifics. I greatly prefer direct flights to minimize opportunity for f-ups, outbound being more critical than the return. After about 1/3 of the flights, I've found TSA inspection cards in my bike case indicating they examined it. They did not disrupt or damage anything.
> 
> On one trip, the agent at check-in insisted on charging me the oversize/weight rate, which was way higher than the bike fee. I had to ask for and speak to a manger to get the correct bike fee charged.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Since I'm the OP, I thought I'd let y'all know what I did.

I purchased an AirCaddy box from. https://www.shipbikes.com/aircaddy/ ShipBikes.com. It was kind of expensive for mostly cardboard at $90, but I'll probably be able to use it for several trips.

It was easy to set up. I was able to pack my medium frame 29" bike without removing the rear wheel. I only removed the front wheel, pedals, and handlebars. I didn't have to remove any cables from the handlebars, which was nice. It was very tight. I'm not sure a large frame would fit.

The ShipBike website claimed that they could ship my bike via FedEx ground for $85. I stopped by a local FedEx/Kinkos to see if they could beat that price. Ha! The FedEx store quoted a price of almost $300!!! So I logged onto the Shipbike site, printed off the shipping label and handed it to the guy at the FedEx store.

The ground shipping option allowed for up to 80 lbs (I think), so I packed in my bike clothes, shoes, air pump, helmet, etc. It was nice to save that space in my suitcase.

Here's a (sideways) pic of my boxed up bike. Note the bubble wrap in the voids. I also put that foam insulation for pipes around the frame. Probably overkill.









Shipping took three days from the midwest to a friend's house in western Colorado. Reassembly took less that 30 minutes.

Was it worth it? Heck ya. It cost me $85 to ship and $90 for a reusable box. Renting a bike for that amount of time would have been hundreds more. And I like my bike better. I've used those rentals before. They're fine, but I'm used to my bike.

I was able to ride 8 times in the 14 day trip. Once in Breckenridge, once in Fruita, once in Winter Park, and the rest in Eagle.








.


----------

